# MV Valdivia



## Donna.endeavour (Sep 3, 2018)

Does any body remember the Valdivia, a Harrison of Clyde bulk carrier, sailed on her as 4th Eng late 89/90, looking for a picture. Did nearly 15 years at sea, and have now changed profession, teach sums to engineers. I'm trying to find pictures of all the ships I sailed on, this is proving to be the hardest to find.


----------



## Bootsmann (Feb 12, 2006)

-


----------



## John Gowers (Jul 18, 2018)

I like the description on ship spotting 'self discharge bulk carrier' must have invisible cranes or maybe the crew turn to with shovels


----------



## John Gowers (Jul 18, 2018)

there are a few here but they cost £15.25






Home Page - Ship Photos - Fotoflite Ship Image Library


Photo archive of over 500,000 ship aerial photographs from 1947 onwards. Buy prints or digital images online.




www.fotoflite.com


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

Perhaps this may be the Valdivia you are looking for !!


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

I believe the bulker you are seeking info on is the several times renamed M.V. Gydnia flying the flag of Mexico. 
She arrived off Alang, India about two weeks ago to await beaching and demolishing.

BW
J


----------



## Quiney (Oct 2, 2008)

Here's one, taken from Ian Harrisons book 'A Curious Venture' Quality is not brilliant though


----------



## choffpb (9 mo ago)

Donna.endeavour said:


> Does any body remember the Valdivia, a Harrison of Clyde bulk carrier, sailed on her as 4th Eng late 89/90, looking for a picture. Did nearly 15 years at sea, and have now changed profession, teach sums to engineers. I'm trying to find pictures of all the ships I sailed on, this is proving to be the hardest to find.


Hi,
I sailed on her in '86 and have some aerial view postcards somewhere .
I'll check when I'm home 
👍


----------



## choffpb (9 mo ago)

Donna.endeavour said:


> Does any body remember the Valdivia, a Harrison of Clyde bulk carrier, sailed on her as 4th Eng late 89/90, looking for a picture. Did nearly 15 years at sea, and have now changed profession, teach sums to engineers. I'm trying to find pictures of all the ships I sailed on, this is proving to be the hardest to find.


There you go mate. 
👍😊


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

7.5.1992: Two companies swopped names. 
SC108613 - Harrisons International Ltd became Aiden Shipping Co. Ltd
SC027338 - Aiden Shipping Co. Ltd became Harrisons International Ltd 
The following vessel remained under Aiden Shipping Co Ltd. title but effectively changed companies

VALDIVIA 
35,671g. 20,961n. 65,785d. 225.03 (BB) x 32.26 x 17.81 (12.917 dt) metres
6-cyl. 2 SCSA (760 x 1550mm) 6RND76M Sulzer type by Mitsubishi Heavy Industries Ltd, Japan. 13,786bhp. 13kts. 
26.12.1980: Launched by Namura Shipbuilding Co. Ltd., Imari (Yard No. 844)
31.3.1981: Completed for Aiden Shipping Co. Ltd., under Hong Kong flag.
7.5.1992: Ownership change under same title – see note above. 
12.1994: Sold to Min Noble Shipping, (Fleet Management Ltd, managers), Hong Kong and renamed MIN NOBLE, under Panama flag.
9.2005: Sold to Xin Feng Yang Hong Kong Shipping, (COSCO Wallem Ship Management Ltd, managers) and renamed XIN FENG. 
4.2011: Demolished by Jiangyin Xiangang Changjiang, Jiangsu, China.


----------



## Moaz (3 mo ago)

Hello, my father sailed on this ship and retired in 1999. I am sure any of you might know him.
Masarrat Ahmed Farooqi


----------

